# Help with Macro eye pictures



## Gogreen (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Photo Forum, 

Recently I have had the urge to take some good macro photos of the colorful iris of the eye. I am currently shooting with a Canon Rebel XSI with a 100mm macro lens. I have an external flash as well. Been trying to work on getting some, but at times the photo doesn't come out as clear or vibrant as i would like (and i try to use the least amount of photoshop possible.) A few hints on lighting or anything else you could help me with would be much appreciated. Just enough to get me some small ideas, but not too much help as i would like to enjoy some of the challenge ;-)
Thank alot PF!

-Jam


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2012)

Posting a sample image would be a big help.


----------



## mikeduk (May 2, 2012)

Hey Jam, can you post a few of the images you've taken so far?

I've tried this a few times in the past without a huge amount of success but as with all macro focusing can be a bit problematic so try to get your subject seated in front of a tripod of possible and use a remote release if you have one. Fairly small aperture for added DOF would also be a good idea depending on the feel you are after.


----------

